# Giant Carbon Stem Question



## Carbonsnail (Jan 14, 2006)

I am the owner of a 2002 Giant Elite 1 size large. Does anyone know the length of the carbon stems that came with the size large frames? I was looking to upgrade to an ITM White Carbon Super Over but I dont know the size of my current stem. Thank you. Morgan


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

Carbonsnail said:


> I am the owner of a 2002 Giant Elite 1 size large. Does anyone know the length of the carbon stems that came with the size large frames? I was looking to upgrade to an ITM White Carbon Super Over but I dont know the size of my current stem. Thank you. Morgan


if you bought your giant at a decent shop, then they should have sized you on the bike, and given you the appropriate length stem, so there's no standard length to give you. 

at least that was the case when i bought my tcr comp.

the fastest way to check the length is to measure it. all you need is a tape with metric.


----------

